# Drawer Slides for Planer



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe some of you can help me decide….

My planer weighs 61 pounds. I am making a cabinet for it, and the 150 lb rated "TopSlide" drawer slides for it are too high for what I want. The 100 pound rated ones are a much better fit.

When the drawer is extended the flip-down drawer front on a piano hinge swings down to steady the drawer.
(Sketchup Drawing here: http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=a42f9bd968f2bfcaff457a2dd6c0631b)

Question… do you think, for the 61 pound weight of the planer (plus a couple pounds for the wood of the drawer) that the 100 lb drawer slides would do? (they are cheaper too)


----------



## Visions (Sep 12, 2011)

IMHO, I wouldn't use drawer slides at all. You want a planer mounted solidly or at least on something solid so that it doesn't vibrate and start to chatter. The more solid the stand is, the better and smoother it will cut.

I just don't see drawer slides, regardless of capacity, giving a really solid platform for the planer to sit on.

I like the idea, and I can appreciate it, but I think there are much better options to be had.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

It's not quite clear in your question;

Are asking about the weight determination for your drawer slides for a storage drawer, if so you should be good to go with the 100 lb. slides.
If you are considering a concealable work station, I believe you are flirting with Danger, please refer to Kenny's reasoning it's good advice.


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

So yes, I was asking ab out the weight determination of the slides. 
Thanks for your input Len.

Atop the stand is the 90 pound drill press. The only dangerous thing that I can see is that while I am pulling the drawer out, the center of gravity might be significantly off center. Enough to make it unstable and topple the stand.

Ken- But after the drawer is extended, and the helper leg is in place, it will be as stable as it would be otherwise, as the drawer locks into place. Those slides have zero play in them, and the steel they use is a fairly thick gauged profile.

I don't use the planer nearly as much as I do the DP and other tools, so the more I am able to put it up when not in use, the better.

Thanks!

While it would be nice to be able to make two stands, one for the DP and one for the Planer, it is impractical due to the size constraints of my shop (11.5' x 19.5') and other considerations.


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

Turns out the 100# ones work pretty good. Almost done with building it, will have pictures maybe this weekend, I hope.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I just came across this post. My understanding, from talking to reps, is that you're taking a slide from the 100 lb. class which means that the shortest one of that design gains the rating. It's a misleading number, and should be used only for comparison.

I think your design is very clever and well executed. I can visualize that it will be stable. and I also applaud your thinking about the act of pulling out the planer and there being a moment there when attention to toes must be paid.

I will enjoy seeing a pic when it's done. Nice concept.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would really think twice about mounting the planer so low. For good ergonomics, the planer should be mounted much higher on its own stand. Planers also need plenty of infeed / outfeed support, so for me it is better to have my planer on a dedicated stand where I can use roller supports for long stock.


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

We'll see. I'm almost finished with it now. Up to now, its been on the floor, so anything higher than that is an improvement


----------

